# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Поиск демо конфигурации 1С:Управление мукомольным, крупяным, комбикормовым и масложир

## Александр2022

Добрый вечер всем участникам. Может кто знает где скачать демо конфигурацию 1С:Управление мукомольным, крупяным, комбикормовым и масложировым производством.?  Отпишитесь или здесь, или на электронную почту dokument.2021@mail.ru. Буду очень благодарен)

----------


## Ruslan_Ibragim

Добрый вечер всем участникам. Если у кого есть, можно и мне, пожалуйста: Big-ru-92@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарен)

----------

